# Not fungi.... can you identify?



## PJM (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## zulu42 (Oct 24, 2021)

frog?


----------



## Hardus Nameous (Oct 24, 2021)

Moon rising over water?


----------



## Jeff15 (Oct 24, 2021)

UFO......


----------



## Space Face (Oct 24, 2021)

I'd go for moon too.


----------



## Lez325 (Oct 24, 2021)

Looks like a Jellyfish?


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Oct 24, 2021)

Hardus Nameous said:


> Moon rising over water?



+1


----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 24, 2021)

Many reports of red glowing objects so yeah, a UFO. Hopefully a harmless, edible one.


----------



## PJM (Oct 24, 2021)

Yes, rising moon breaking the horizon, over water.  Complete sequence also posted.


----------



## jeffashman (Oct 24, 2021)

Very nice shot!


----------



## BasilFawlty (Oct 26, 2021)

Hardus Nameous said:


> Moon rising over water?


+1


----------

